# Roof top tent



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Anyone have one you might want to get rid of?


----------



## nabsup (Jun 3, 2016)

http://forum.expeditionportal.com/forums/68-Expedition-Equipment?

You could probably find a used one here. Are you looking for premium EZ-awn level or a lower tier CVT or Tepui? I had a Tepui and it served us well for a couple years


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

I've been keeping an eye out for one of these as well. They just don't give them away though!


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

I bought three of those about six years ago for $275 each from a guy who sold them out of his house advertised on Craigslist. They came with built-in bedding and were quite nice. However, after year one I had to replace the original press board floor with 3/4" plywood to fix the sagging. It was great for nocturnal hog hunting. We simply drove to the field where hogs usually came out, popped the tent, slept in it while waiting.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

I bought the smittybuilt overlander last week. Should be here next week. For the price it just can't be beat especially after seeing one in person. Reviews are awesome on the tent as well. 600D rip stop poly shell is awesome. Everything else I see is almost twice as much for the same size and not as well built unless you stay in the $1500+range. Really like the new yakima but the small one is to small. I got the tent at auto anything shipped for $807 after I found a on line competitor had 10% off on all smittybuilt products and autoanything honored it. Plus they have a 1 year lower price guarantee. 









http://m.autoanything.com/truck-tents/smittybilt-rooftop-tent


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Had Glen at Custom Marine Concepts build me a rack on my trailer for the tent.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Couple more in the install


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Just need to get the ladder extension and should be good to go.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Had a good time on PINS last weekend. First time out with the RTT. No issues and withstood constant 30+ mph winds and a storm. 
First the south winds






Then the north winds came in, wind switched in a matter of a minute and temp dropped like a rock.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

I saw that on your IG, pretty cool setup


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Dayyummm ! yellowskeeter! Nice rig/set up you got there . :cheers:


----------

